# Odd Development in Axis Island Module *possible spoiler*



## Bruize (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been running "Island at the Axis of the World" for my group and they have really been enjoying the combination of combats and great roleplay.  They had just defeated Nicholas Dupiers and acquired all 3 of the Golden Icons.  In my haste, I gave them the full descriptions of the items from the module which included the following.



> While on Axis Island—or if the Axis Seal is opened—a person holding the icon or wearing it as a necklace ....




Not only are the players very happy with the loot, but now they're discussing what the Axis Seal is and how they can open it because the Dwarf Paladin loves being able to jump his speed as a move action and the team's rogue likes having darkvision.

I'm Hoping that when the time comes the players will have been persuaded not to open the Axis Seal in later modules...but what if they still do it?  When I DM, I try very hard to roll with their decisions and not railroad the story in one specific direction.  Will this pose a problem in the future?


----------



## Rugult (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't see it being too much of a problem as long as you can spin it right.  There isn't much detail on what the Axis Seal is in any written product (some basic description in the GM's guide) so it's not like you'll know the full scoop on it anyways.

If anything I would chalk up the 'gaff' of telling them about the Axis Seal as part of their magical identification, where they basically get some inkling of a seal but have no idea what it relates too.

Besides, there's no way the PCs can open the seal at this point and will need to give up the island to the Danorans for the foreseeable future soon after they accomplish their mission.

Long story short, just keep playing on and they'll likely forget about the seal until it comes up later on.  Trust me, there's a lot of other cool encounters that will grab their attention in the next short while!


----------



## Cheezmo Miner (Feb 28, 2012)

If it were me, I'd just be honest and say I made an error. Their characters don't know anything about any Axis Seal. Ask them politely not to metagame and move on.


----------



## Colmarr (Feb 28, 2012)

I made the same mistake, Bruize. My group is now halfway through Adventure 2 and the seal hasn't been mentioned again.

It helps that the salary and stipend rules require the PCs to hand over the icons at the end of adventure 1 (unless they choose not to report them of course, but in that case you get to deal with juicy issues like police corruption in your campaign - well worth the price of admission IMO)


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 28, 2012)

Adventure three involves opening some seals, so when the PCs get that far they might assume that there is another seal on Axis Island. But it's unavailable, heavily guarded, and beyond their ability to open anyway.

The party finally will learn what the Axis Seal is in adventure 8, but they might be able to guess before then.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd wait and see how they feel after a few seals open in Digging for Lies. Those events might start to dissuade them.


----------

